# Σύμβολα νομισμάτων



## Lexoplast (Mar 24, 2008)

Σε ελληνικά κείμενα, τα σύμβολα των νομισμάτων (£, $, € ή GBP, USD, EUR) μπαίνουν πριν ή μετά τον αριθμό; Υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2008)

Τι συγκείμενο και χρήση, Λεξοπλάστη μου; Σε γενική χρήση, πάντως, το σύμβολο του νομίσματος έπεται του αριθμού. Βέβαια, εμένα μου παραδίδουν (κυρίως αμερικανοτραφείς) οικονομολόγοι κείμενα όπου το σύμβολο προηγείται του αριθμού, αλλά εκτιμώ ότι τούτο είναι αποτέλεσμα του γεγονότος ότι επηρεάζονται από την πρακτική που ακολουθείται αλλαχού, και όχι από κάποια άλλη, γενικώς παγιωμένη, πρακτική που κυριαρχεί μόνο στο χώρο της Οικονομίας. Σε συμβατικά κείμενα, βεβαίως, ο τρόπος γραφής συμφωνείται αμοιβαία. Και, επίσης, εγώ προσωπικά προτιμώ την προσθήκη της πλήρους ονομασίας του νομίσματος (π.χ. "δολάρια" αντί $), όπου μπορώ και δεν έχω να αναφέρω πολλά ποσά μαζεμένα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2008)

Δεν πάει πολύς καιρός που διάβαζα κάπου κάποιον να λέει με έμφαση και με κύρος ότι στην Ελλάδα βάζουμε το σύμβολο μετά το ποσό, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω συγκρατήσει το ποιος και το πού. Δεν καταλαβαίνω ωστόσο γιατί πρέπει να διαφοροποιηθούμε από την αγγλοσαξονική πρακτική. Όταν ο «διεθνής» τραπεζίτης γράφει $2,000 ή USD 2,000, δεν διαβάζει «dollars two thousand», διαβάζει «two thousand dollars».

Ωστόσο, είναι ελάχιστες οι περιπτώσεις όπου επιβάλλεται να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το σύμβολο. Κοίταξα μια σειρά κειμένων που έχει δημοσιεύσει η Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος. Πολλά «ευρώ», ελάχιστα €. Πάντως, στην έκθεση του Διοικητή (http://www.bankofgreece.gr/publications/pdf/ekthdkth2006.pdf) τα € μπαίνουν μπροστά από τα ποσά.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2008)

nickel said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω ωστόσο γιατί πρέπει να διαφοροποιηθούμε από την αγγλοσαξονική πρακτική.


Α, ωραία - μην ξεχάσω ν' αρχίσω να χρησιμοποιώ και την τελεία στη θέση της υποδιαστολής, το δε κόμμα ως διαχωριστικό των χιλιάδων.
...Εεεμμμ, και να υιοθετήσω και την αμερικάνικη αναγραφή των ημερομηνιών, μην μπερδεύομαι ο καψερός και ζορίζομαι στη μετάφραση!


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 25, 2008)

Η δική μου τάση είναι να βάζω τα σύμβολα πριν το ποσό. Όχι λόγω ξενομανίας, και σίγουρα όχι λόγω φιλοαμερικανισμού. Απλά στα ελληνικά κείμενα, όποτε το έβλεπα μετά το ποσό, πίστευα ότι το έβαλαν εκεί για να γράφεται όπως διαβάζεται, δηλαδή πρώτα λες τον αριθμό και μετά το νόμισμα. Αν ήταν έτσι όμως (έλεγα από μέσα μου), θα έπρεπε να μπαίνει μετά και σε όλες τις άλλες γλώσσες. Και κατέληγα ότι, ακόμη κι αν δεν είναι λάθος να μπαίνει μετά, σίγουρα δεν είναι λάθος να μπαίνει και πριν.

Πλέον, ευχαρίστως θα το έβαζα μετά το σύμβολο, φτάνει να μπορούσα να βασιστώ σε κάποιον δημοσιευμένο κανόνα, τον οποίο και θα μπορώ να τρίψω στη μούρη του εκάστοτε διορθωτή. Γιατί όπως σήμερα θα με διορθώσει κάποιος επειδή το έβαλα πριν, έτσι μεθαύριο θα με διορθώσει κάποιος άλλος που το έβαλα μετά.

Είναι αλήθεια, πάντως, ότι οι τράπεζες, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των ελληνικών, προτιμούν το πριν. Επειδή όμως οι τράπεζες δεν είναι ειδικές σε θέματα γλώσσας και γραφής, ας μιλήσουν οι ειδικοί.


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 25, 2008)

Εγώ, μέχρι νεωτέρας (βλέπε ανακάλυψη δημοσιευμένου κανόνα για τρίψιμο σε μούρες, που λέει κι ο λέξο) το βάζω μπροστά για *έναν και μόνο* λόγο: επειδή μου κάθεται πιο ωραία στο μάτι.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Αν ήταν έτσι όμως (έλεγα από μέσα μου), θα έπρεπε να μπαίνει μετά και σε όλες τις άλλες γλώσσες.


Όπα ρε παιδιά, σιγά - ποιος είπε ότι το σύμβολο του νομίσματος μπαίνει μπροστά σε ΟΛΕΣ (!) τις γλώσσες; Κάθε άλλο! Στη Γερμανία, το Λουξεμβούργο, την Ισπανία, το Βέλγιο, τη Γαλλία, την Πορτογαλία, τη Φινλανδία, τη Σουηδία, τον Καναδά και σε πολλές δεκάδες άλλες χώρες, το σύμβολο του νομίσματος *ακολουθεί* το ποσό. Για πάτε λοιπόν Control Panel > Regional and Language Options, για να δείτε ότι δεν υπάρχει μόνον η αγγλοσαξονική προσέγγιση στη ζωή ετούτη.


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 25, 2008)

Για του λόγου το ακριβές, δεν είπα ότι το σύμβολο μπαίνει πριν σε όλες τις γλώσσες. Είπα ότι αν η λογική ήταν το πώς διαβάζεται, θα έμπαινε μετά σε όλες τις γλώσσες. Γενικότερα δε, δεν νομίζω ότι διαφωνούμε, Zazula. Όπως ξαναείπα, ευχαρίστως θα το έβαζα μετά το σύμβολο, φτάνει να είχα τα νώτα μου καλυμμένα από κάποιον κανόνα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2008)

Όλο κανόνες θέλετε και καλυμμένα νώτα... 

*Για τα αγγλικά:*
http://ec.europa.eu/translation/writing/style_guides/english/style_guide_en.pdf

20.5 Currency abbreviations. The main currency codes are set out in Annex A7 of the Interinstitutional Style Guide. An exhaustive list of codes can be found in ISO 4217.
20.6 The currency abbreviation precedes the amount and is followed by a space:
EUR 2 400; USD 2 billion
However, currency symbols are closed up:
€120; £78; $100
20.7 Units and subunits. Use a point to separate units from subunits:
€7.20; $50.75; EUR 2.4 billion; USD 1.8 billion
20.8 The euro. Like ‘pound’, ‘dollar’ or any other currency name in English, the word ‘euro’ is written in lower case with no initial capital and, where appropriate, takes the plural ‘s’ (as does ‘cent’):
This book costs ten euros and fifty cents.
However, in documents and tables where monetary amounts figure largely, make maximum use of the € symbol (closed up to the figure) or the abbreviation EUR before the amount.

*Για τα ελληνικά:*
http://publications.europa.eu/code/el/el-370300.htm

_Θέση κωδικού/συμβόλου σε ποσά_
Ο κωδικός ή το σύμβολο του ευρώ ακολουθεί το ποσό από το οποίο χωρίζεται με διάστημα:
Ποσό 30 EUR
Αυτός ο κανόνας είναι κοινός σε όλες τις γλώσσες πλην της αγγλικής, στην οποία προτάσσεται.


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 26, 2008)

Merci beaucoup, monsieur l' Administrateur! Και ναι, είμαι άβουλος και άτολμος και θέλω κανόνες και νώτα καλυμμένα. Σταυρώστε με, σταυρώστε με.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linguistic_issues_concerning_the_euro
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Currency_symbol


----------



## stathis (Apr 8, 2008)

Δεν έχει νόημα να αναφέρω την προσωπική μου προτίμηση. Είναι όμως λίγο περίεργο που το νόμισμα, αν θεωρήσουμε ότι είναι μονάδα μέτρησης, είναι η μόνη που μπαίνει πριν από τον αριθμό (εκτός και μου διαφεύγει κάτι).



Lexoplast said:


> Πλέον, ευχαρίστως θα το έβαζα μετά το σύμβολο, φτάνει να μπορούσα να βασιστώ σε κάποιον δημοσιευμένο κανόνα, τον οποίο και θα μπορώ να τρίψω στη μούρη του εκάστοτε διορθωτή.


Παραφράζοντας τον Dirty Harry (και ζητώντας συγγνώμη για την καταβαράθρωση του register και της αισθητικής), έχω καταλήξει στο παρακάτω αξίωμα σχετικά με τους γλωσσικούς (και όχι μόνο) κανόνες:
Rules are like assholes; everyone's got one.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2008)

Εύλογη η απορία σου. Ας πούμε ότι είναι σύμβολο, σαν τις μοίρες. Γιατί το σύμβολο για τις μοίρες να μπαίνει μετά (20°), γιατί να διαβάζεται μετά (twenty dollars) και όμως να το γράφουν μπροστά ($20). Ενώ όλοι οι άλλοι το κάνουν διαφορετικά;

Θέλει ψάξιμο...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2008)

Όταν το σύμβολο του νομίσματος προηγείται (λ.χ. σε μία επιταγή) διασφαλίζεται ότι δεν θα προστεθεί κακόβουλα εκ των υστέρων κάποιο ψηφίο - το οποίο, λόγω θέσεως, είναι ιδιαιτέρως σημαίνον και αλλοιώνει τα μέγιστα το ποσό. Ίσως αυτήν τη συνήθεια της γραφής με το χέρι να φρόντισαν στη συνέχεια να τη διαιωνίσουν οι Αγγλοσάξονες, οι Ολλανδοί, οι Εβραίοι κλπ - δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι πρόκειται για τους λαούς με την εντονότερη δραστηριοποίηση στο εμπόριο.


----------



## Tonia (Oct 21, 2018)

(10 χρόνια μετά). Μήπως τελικά έχουμε καταλήξει κάπου; Το αγγλικό 
κείμενο έχει το συμβολάκι του Ευρώ μετά το ποσό. Η μεταφράστρια 
το έχει αφήσει έτσι. Να το αφήσω κι εγώ; να μην ασχοληθώ; ευχαριστώ:)


----------



## Themis (Oct 21, 2018)

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, μην ασχολείσαι. Forget it, Tonia.


----------



## Tonia (Oct 21, 2018)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση, Θέμη:)


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2018)

Ό,τι λέει το #9. Στα ελληνικά το σύμβολο μπαίνει μετά τον αριθμό.


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2018)

Tonia said:


> (10 χρόνια μετά). Μήπως τελικά έχουμε καταλήξει κάπου; Το αγγλικό κείμενο έχει το συμβολάκι του Ευρώ μετά το ποσό. Η μεταφράστρια το έχει αφήσει έτσι. Να το αφήσω κι εγώ; να μην ασχοληθώ; ευχαριστώ:)



Αν θέλεις και οδηγία από επίσημη πηγή, ιδού:



nickel said:


> Όλο κανόνες θέλετε και καλυμμένα νώτα...
> [...]
> *Για τα ελληνικά:*
> http://publications.europa.eu/code/el/el-370300.htm
> ...



Κι επειδή το λίνκι από πάνω δεν λειτουργεί πια*, ορίστε τι γράφει το _Διοργανικό εγχειρίδιο σύνταξης κειμένων_:

*Χρήση του κωδικού ISO (EUR)*

_Κείμενο_

Όταν η νομισματική μονάδα που συνοδεύεται από αριθμό είναι το ευρώ, χρησιμοποιείται καταρχήν ο κωδικός ISO (EUR):
_Ο απαιτούμενος προϋπολογισμός ανέρχεται σε 12 500 EUR._​_Διαπιστώθηκε διαφορά 1 550 EUR._​_Εκλάπη ποσό 1 εκατομμυρίου (ή εκατ.) EUR._​_Διατέθηκε ποσό 3 εκατ. ευρώ._​[...]*

Θέση του κωδικού ISO (EUR) στα ποσά με αριθμούς*

Ο κωδικός EUR τοποθετείται μετά τον αριθμό, από τον οποίο χωρίζεται με διάστημα: _ποσό 30 EUR_

_Σημείωση: _Στα αγγλικά, τα ιρλανδικά και τα μαλτέζικα ο κωδικός εμφανίζεται πριν από τον αριθμό, από τον οποίο χωρίζεται με διάστημα: _an amount of EUR 30_


*Θέση του συμβόλου (€) στα ποσά με αριθμούς*

Το σύμβολο € τοποθετείται μετά τον αριθμό, από τον οποίο χωρίζεται με διάστημα: *ποσό 30 €
*
_Σημείωση:_ Στα αγγλικά, τα ιρλανδικά, τα μαλτέζικα και τα ολλανδικά το σύμβολο εμφανίζεται πριν από τον αριθμό: _an amount of €30 _(χωρίς διάστημα μεταξύ του συμβόλου και του αριθμού)

*http://publications.europa.eu/code/el/el-370303.htm

**Δεν λειτουργεί πια επειδή το λογισμικό του φόρουμ μετατρέπει το http: σε https:. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με το λίνκι που δίνω ακριβώς από πάνω, γι' αυτό το έγραψα μόνο αντί να το λινκάρω. Όμως, ακόμα κι αν το γράψω μόνο, το λογισμικό του φόρουμ το μετατρέπει πάλι σε λίνκι. Ράβε-ξήλωνε, φαύλος κύκλος. Για να δείτε τη σελίδα του Διοργανικού, αντιγράψτε το λίνκι και επικολλήστε το στο ιστοπλοϊκό σας. Σιχτίρ στα πρωτόκολλά τους.


----------



## Tonia (Oct 22, 2018)

Χίλια ευχαριστώ, είστε καταπληκτικοί!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2018)

Tonia said:


> Χίλια ευχαριστώ, είστε καταπληκτικοί!


Το γνωρίζουμε· είμεθα ιατροί της γλώσσης και της μεταφράσεως. 50 €.
ΥΓ Όπως βλέπετε, το γράψαμε ορθώς.


Spoiler


----------

